# How cool!



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

This would be perfect for what I'd like to do
Anyone have something similar to this. and how hard would it be to duplicate?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z20K-WYfvcU


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You need a Block Signal. I am not sure how simple it can be rigged up. They can get complicated fast.Here is a place to start.


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

Heading back to OK. this weekend to do some work on my dad's place but will take some or maybe alot of time to get the old Lionel out and see what still works.I think its been at least 40 years and I hope its all there.
Whats so cool about all this is the exictement just like when I was and[ I mean was ]young!


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Bob, Thanks For The Link!!!!
Lots of info, and the "lighting" section was very interesting

Jim


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Handy*

Jim this has come up before. I never did figure it out. Part of the problem is that I only have one signal. Between relays and the anti derail feature there should be a way. The electronics is out there but an old school way should exist too.

Rocky Mountain, welcome and just let us now.
We specialize in 50 year old attic finds.
Bob


Jim do you have a service manual? Look at how to auto derail an electric switch.
From the video he has one block to delay the train.
Then he has two isolated sections of thrack. Hes uses these to move switches andturn power on to the rail section.


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

Thats cool ,thanks can't wait. I no the locomotive steamer does not work its older than me so that will be a good project. We had a army engine that shot missles, poor dog he didn't seem to mine to much.LAL
I will take some pictures


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Found This........*

Bob, does this show what we're talking about?

View attachment 3011


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Check out these S scale autos!
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_BYGFKNC0f3Y/Sf-GqpA1EDI/AAAAAAAAAEU/Q89k2M6x7UI/s1600-h/1-64%2BAutos-02.jpg


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Yes that does it. He uses two relays two reed switches and I think two boards to work the relay. Do you want this in S or O. In O with a ctc lock on you can activate the switches. I am not sure how to power each block. I would want to try to do it, the simpliest way. That diagram is from the man in the video.



Your link didn't work.
lSusquehanna S Gagers MRC


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Bob, I got all this from the, Susquehanna S Gaugers MRC Home Page.
This man also sells the switches and all sorts of other equipment.

As it stands now, I'll be doing my layout in "S", but will have room for possibly elevating an "O" oval.


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

It's been 3 years since your original post, but if you don't have the wiring diagram & Gilbert parts list, check this out:

http://track2.com/ingram/plans/s241/241a.intro.shtml

It really is a neat set-up, isn't it!


----------

